# What is wrong with some women?



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Is getting close to hunting time when the women won't be seeing a lot of us during the day. Most of us make our own breakfast so it will only be a late evening meal we may see each other. 
So the last Sunday of 
September the girls are invited 100% to join us guys for our usual Sunday morning breakfast and jawing sessions. 
One of the guys comes sets at the table with his wife and when asked how it was going he said COLD!!!!!.
Seems he had left the toilet seat up and all He** broke loose.

I would like to know are women so lazy they can't look to see the seat is up? To lazy to put one down that is up? Why should it be the guy to always be lifting the seat and putting it back down? Sure my wife has eyes in her head and can also close a toilet seat so we don't have that problem. If we did I would just go off the front porch, and she knows it.

Sure spoil what is normally a great group gathering, Thank you Kare for telling those other two women to get a frisking life.

 Al


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Funny.

And frisking should help.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

............You could tell her what Al Bundy told Peg......" Well , Peg , if your rearend keeps growing like it has been you won't have to worry about that lid " ! , fordy


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

When a toilet flushes, it sprays out a fine mist of toilet water. That mist is usually too fine to see, but it can go up to 6 feet. If you flush with the lid open, chances are most of your bathroom has been coated with dirty toilet water.

How far away are your toothbrushes?

That question is usually enough to get people to close the lid when they flush. And once the lid is closed, the seat isn't a problem.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Ellendra said:


> When a toilet flushes, it sprays out a fine mist of toilet water. That mist is usually too fine to see, but it can go up to 6 feet. If you flush with the lid open, chances are most of your bathroom has been coated with dirty toilet water.
> 
> How far away are your toothbrushes?
> 
> That question is usually enough to get people to close the lid when they flush. And once the lid is closed, the seat isn't a problem.


I have no toothbrush, which works out well for me since I have no teeth either. :shrug:

As to the OP, tell your buddy to stretch some handy wrap across the seat some night....She's already mad, might as well make the most of it!


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

If toilets truly spray a mist of icky water as suggested, explain why toilets in commercial buildings, institutional buildings, hospitals, offices, etc. never have lids, just seats?
To me, the only logical reasons to close the lid is to prevent dropping stuff in there, to keep little kids and dogs out, or to just hide a dirty toilet.

And ...... I'm not complaining about putting the lid or seat down as requested by some women. That's not a battle worth fighting.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I had a friend that was fussy about the lid always being left down. To me it wasn't a big deal. So, every time I used the toilet, I put the seat and lid down. Drove her nuts. She wanted the seat set up for her, the way she wanted it when she got there. 
Her main topic of conversation was always equal pay, how poorly women are treated and they must be treated equally at all times. Except when she is getting her nails done or the lawn needs mowing.

It wasn't the falling in due to the seat being left up, because the lid down was just as bad. She wanted/expected the toilet to be set up for her use at all times.

Drove her nuts if I turned the toilet paper roll around the "wrong" way.


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

Why do men NOT install a freakin Urinal ? Seriously, 8 of 10 visits to the loo are for a quick Pee. Installing one at my place (but I'm on Greywater & Composting so it's a natural!)

Seriously, you can buy a decent porcelain urinal for $150 or go serious for big bucks... Saves a heap of water too ! Silly to flush a gallon of water away for a 2 ounce Pee... If the Missus or SO has a problem with that, they should seriously reconsider things or maybe you should.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

I personally have never given the seat up or down thing any thought at all. And I would never yell at my hubby for leaving it up since I am perfectly capable of putting it down.

Unfortunately, I think we all probably know at least one couple whose private issues seem to surface when they have an audience and they ruin a nice get together. Not sure if they feel like they are fitting in by having a man or woman bashing day, but we find it offensive and try to put a stop to it if we can.

We're not always successful, but we try so at least they are made aware that we are not comfortable with the constant squabbling. And we absolutely never join in!


----------



## gundog10 (Dec 9, 2014)

Honey, if you don't lift the seat up when you are done, I will dribble all over it when I go. Picking the seat up is a courtesy, putting it back down is servitude. My mother came for a visit recently and came out of the bathroom complaining that the seat was left up. My response to her was: Not in this house! You want it down, you will be putting it down! Yep, shut her trap up real quick.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Good point about urinals. Don't know why more homes do not have them.
Around the farm, I get yelled at at least several times per week because I just go outdoors, rather than using the restroom. Saving water, is my argument.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We keep our lid down because the cat that has his own water dish seems to like the water in the toilet better, so the lids are always closed. 
I figure most homes do not have urinals in them is because women done see them as nice looking.

Ya I catch He** also for just walking the the edge of the yard and taking a whizz. Mostly it is when I am up front even though the road is 400 feet away several rows of white spruce are between home and road. Always getting well what if some one drove in? Well they shouldn't just drive in I have two NO TRESSPASSING signs one on each side of the drive at eye level. I don't catch it so often when out back.

As for spoiling our gathering it didn't. Got some laughs when SHE said he left the seat up. She also got a ear full from a couple of the women like my wife telling her with laughing tears rolling, to use her eyes.

Most of the meeting ended up worrying about the cripple (me) being able to dress him self and walk out to a deer blind, being able to bring the deer in and butchering it and maybe even having some one chew the meat for him first to.
Never ever give these clowns an excuse to saddle you and ride you to death. But every one was pretty much laughed out when we left.

 Al


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

You gotta wonder why people just don't have separate baths.


----------



## lazyBum (Feb 27, 2012)

I have two bathrooms. One seat is always down. The other is always up. Problem solved.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

gundog10 said:


> Honey, if you don't lift the seat up when you are done, I will dribble all over it when I go. Picking the seat up is a courtesy, putting it back down is servitude. My mother came for a visit recently and came out of the bathroom complaining that the seat was left up. My response to her was: Not in this house! You want it down, you will be putting it down! Yep, shut her trap up real quick.


Sadly your mother did not raise you well or you just have a pathetic character. No decent son would take pride in such ignorant behaviour. I certainly would never accept it and guaranteed his father would not either. 

But then perhaps your mother accepts it knowing your level of intelligence. After all anyone with a modicum of where-with-all would have been able to figure out a solution. Lowering the seat before flushing is not just a courtesy but a health precaution. Everyone knows this now, especially since that MythBusters episode. 

And if you can't control the flow from your penis and dribble everywhere then just clean it up - the seat, the rim, the floor, your shoes, the front of your pants etc. Not hard to do and would probably teach you to take more care with your aim.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

We have a separate bathroom for standup peeing. Although, I've heard most everyone else calls it the porch.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Have at it. Not my problem if an owl thinks it's a snack.

Mon


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

I just don't get it. Surely these women have bigger problems than this. I'm still trying to teach him to put his clothes in the hamper (not really since he does his own laundry).


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

sustainabilly said:


> We have a separate bathroom for standup peeing. Although, I've heard most everyone else calls it the porch.


We have one of those too, only we call it the no smoking section.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I suspect some men are what's wrong with some women 
I keep the lids down so I don't have to fish stuff out.

Tooth brush is stored in a small glass of hydrogen peroxide. I have fewer sore throats. 

"Stand closer...it's shorter than you think."
Is this thread drip?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Ellendra said:


> When a toilet flushes, it sprays out a fine mist of toilet water. That mist is usually too fine to see, but it can go up to 6 feet. If you flush with the lid open, chances are most of your bathroom has been coated with dirty toilet water.
> 
> How far away are your toothbrushes?
> 
> That question is usually enough to get people to close the lid when they flush. And once the lid is closed, the seat isn't a problem.


Not to mention rats or snakes coming up into the toilet bowl depending on where you live.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Bret said:


> I suspect some men are what's wrong with some men
> *I keep the kids down so I don't have to fish stuff out*.
> 
> Tooth brush is stored in a small glass of hydrogen peroxide. I have fewer sore throats.
> ...


:huh::huh::huh:


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> We have one of those too, only we call it the no smoking section.



Lol at our place it IS the smoking section. 

It requires more work to lift the seat than lower it. 
A raised seat is in instant ready ness for use and can be lowered in a instant by a brush of hand knee or hip. 
Even in the dark. 
A lowered seat takes valuable seconds at a critical time.
Ever notice the air spaces between seat lid and throne ? No point to closing them. 
Leave the lid up.


----------



## gundog10 (Dec 9, 2014)

emdeengee said:


> Your response is EXACTLY the low class response I would have expected so no surprise there.


Of course it is! When one talks trash they end up with trash back on them. Oh, and don't worry about class as you have none as noted by several of your previous posts. Some times as with your posts here, I think you actually believe you are somehow far superior to others on this forum. But you go ahead and keep stomping your feet and telling yourself what a great person you are and how us low class people should just shut up and bow to your greater wisdom and social standing.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

When my husband leaves the seat up, I let it drop loudly and call out, "listen to the song of my people!"


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

gundog10 said:


> Of course it is! When one talks trash they end up with trash back on them. Oh, and don't worry about class as you have none as noted by several of your previous posts. Some times as with your posts here, I think you actually believe you are somehow far superior to others on this forum. But you go ahead and keep stomping your feet and telling yourself what a great person you are and how us low class people should just shut up and bow to your greater wisdom and social standing.


What a truly wonderfully sanctimonious reply about your great concern for preserving and protecting respect for your wife and kids. I was impressed.

Dribbling on the toilet seat and floor and not having the decency to clean up your widdle lack of control or leaving the seat that you used raised in the up position or even covering the opening with plastic wrap is juvenile behaviour and just another primitive maleâs flexing of imaginary muscles. 

From your posts here it seems that it makes you feel superior to do this to your wife and mother. What a lovely person you must be but I am sorry for the handicap which apparently prevents you from even completing the simple task of raising and lowering the toilet seat for your use or having the where-with-all to clean your dribbles off of the seat, the rim, the floor, your shoes, the front of your pants etc. 

I am sure it gives/gave you even more satisfaction to know your sons have trapped or contaminated their mother and grandmother as you seem overjoyed to do this to your own mother. When they have done this does it make them real men? 

And of course it must be the absolutely best success to know that your daughters and granddaughters get the same treatment from the males in their homes â great son-in-laws and siblings. I wonder who else gets to transfer their pee to your wife and daughters or do you control the peeing of your guests? Only the home male can transfer his pee or force the females to handle the raised toilet seat? 

This would make such an interesting anthropological study.

Thanks for a few minutes of amusement.


----------



## gundog10 (Dec 9, 2014)

emdeengee said:


> What a truly wonderfully sanctimonious reply about your great concern for preserving and protecting respect for your wife and kids. I was impressed.
> 
> Dribbling on the toilet seat and floor and not having the decency to clean up your widdle lack of control or leaving the seat that you used raised in the up position or even covering the opening with plastic wrap is juvenile behaviour and just another primitive maleâs flexing of imaginary muscles.
> 
> ...


Wow, just another example of how swollen your view of yourself is. I take it that the males in your family kneel and quake when they transgress on your moral superiority. Take a deep breath and put down the seat before you drown in your own piddle. I can only imagine the horrible upbringing your children have had knowing that you were there to instill in them the virtue and wrath of your superiority. I can only pray that God has seen fit not to bless you with children.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

gundog10 said:


> Wow, just another example of how swollen your view of yourself is. I take it that the males in your family kneel and quake when they transgress on your moral superiority. Take a deep breath and put down the seat before you drown in your own piddle. I can only imagine the horrible upbringing your children have had knowing that you were there to instill in them the virtue and wrath of your superiority. I can only pray that God has seen fit not to bless you with children.


I don't think emdeengee acted at all superior in her post, she obviously was raised to deal with people with common courtesy and respect. No one should speak to their mother like you said you spoke to yours, in my opinion. 

My husband puts the seat down for me for the same reason I make his coffee every night before he goes to work, because it is a nice thing to do and are some of the little things done to show someone you care about them. Of course your mileage may vary. 

Your last sentence was a real piece of nastiness, and reflects poorly on you as a person.


----------



## gundog10 (Dec 9, 2014)

Irish Pixie said:


> I don't think emdeengee acted at all superior in her post, she obviously was raised to deal with people with common courtesy and respect. No one should speak to their mother like you said you spoke to yours, in my opinion.
> 
> My husband puts the seat down for me for the same reason I make his coffee every night before he goes to work, because it is a nice thing to do and are some of the little things done to show someone you care about them. Of course your mileage may vary.
> 
> Your last sentence was a real piece of nastiness, and reflects poorly on you as a person.


Irish Pixie: You don't know me or my family and part of what you said may be correct. However, if you read back through the posts, you will find that I did not start the disrespect nor did I begin the criticizing of how we raise our children. But, I have no issue putting out as much disrespect or more then has been sent my way.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

emdeengee said:


> What a truly wonderfully sanctimonious reply about your great concern for preserving and protecting respect for your wife and kids. I was impressed.
> 
> Dribbling on the toilet seat and floor and not having the decency to clean up your widdle lack of control or leaving the seat that you used raised in the up position or even *covering the opening with plastic wrap *is juvenile behaviour and just another primitive male&#8217;s flexing of imaginary muscles.
> 
> ...


In the interest of being fair to gun dog, it was I who brought up the handi wrap thing. Juvenile maybe but it has its place in the interests of humor.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Looks like I scored a bull's eye. Now if only he could LOL!.

Yvonne's Hubby - I do know you wrote it and when I was just using the plastic wrap as an example. I also know you after all these years and if you love and respect your Yvonne even half as much as you have made clear in your posts then of course I know it was just your humour. Not to mention if she is the woman you have described and you have the kind of relationship you post about you would never do this to her - and if you did there would be repercussions.

That is an interesting side note. I wonder why men never think that there could possibly be repercussions or retaliation? In a relationship of equals there is respect, individuality, sharing and compromise but if you play with fire expect to get YOUR butt burned.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

emdeengee said:


> Looks like I scored a bull's eye. Now if only he could LOL!.
> 
> Yvonne's Hubby - I do know you wrote it and when I was just using the plastic wrap as an example. I also know you after all these years and if you love and respect your Yvonne even half as much as you have made clear in your posts then of course I know it was just your humour. Not to mention if she is the woman you have described and you have the kind of relationship you post about you would never do this to her - and if you did there would be repercussions.
> 
> That is an interesting side note. I wonder why men never think that there could possibly be repercussions or retaliation? In a relationship of equals there is respect, individuality, sharing and compromise but if you play with fire expect to get YOUR butt burned.


You have pretty much hit the nail on the head regarding my Yvonne and I.
I put the seat down just for her.


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Lucky to have a seat in the Out House.

I fix my own meals. But I'm giving up Deer hunting,just Squirrels and fishing.

rockpile


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

gilberte said:


> :huh::huh::huh:


Regrets for the typing errors. Thanks for reading and sharing the fun.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Gee some one here sounds as bad and lazy as Pi** off Fay at our meeting. OK for us guys to have to handle the seat but keep the hands squeaky clean on what is supposed to be homesteading women .With critters who poop and pee, gardens to work in and get dirt under their nails and what not.
Only toilet gripe I have is the lazy Aholes who can't flush the public toilets they just filled up. OH and the lazy women who raise He** over a left up seat. Many things worse in life than finding your raised toilet seat.

 Al


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

alleyyooper said:


> Many things worse in life than finding your raised toilet seat.
> 
> Al


I agree. I have a hard time respecting women who play that game. I had a girlfriend once who did. Didn't last long. A lot of women complain about it not because it really bothers them all that much, but just because it is acceptable, indeed required behavior among the sisterhood. It's just what one is supposed to do; kill snakes, tell lawyer jokes, ***** about the toilet seat. I don't know which bothers me more, that they complain about such a minor issue or that they don't think for themselves and do it just because everyone else does. They forget that men have to sit for half of their visits too. I can count on one hand the number of times in my life I've sat without realizing that the seat wasn't down. It sure is an eye opener, and made me not do it again for the next 8 or 10 years. Assuming that women would have it happen twice as often still means once every 4 or 5 years. Any more than that, and the problem is their own stupidity not any man's carelessness.

We are thinking about remodeling and I told my wife a few months ago that I'm going to put a urinal in one of the bathrooms. She didn't like the idea, partly because she doesn't care about the toilet seat, but I still like it for the water savings, if not the convenience of not having to raise the seat and/or cover half the time.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I just go outside.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I continue to be surprised that so many don't understand that this is about sharing and courtesy. The design of the current toilet makes this part of life. 

You refer to women as lazy if they don't lower the seat. You raised it to facilitate your urination so it is just courtesy to lower it and if not too physically demanding, the lid as well. Not a threat to your masculinity.

And yes women are terrified of touching the raised seat because of possible contamination from urine and fecal matter. That is why historically and even today men have been the ones to clean the chamber pots and toilets in our homes and have for millennia changed and washed diapers. (Unfotunately their is no sarcastifont )


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Some women like to be miserable stupid cows. It is their choice and they will always find something to be miserable about.

Ladies, if the toilet seat left up is an issue for you, pile a bunch of crap on the tank so the lid will stay up, but not the seat. Men will have to hold the seat up while they pee then set it down or let it drop back into place. Any male who thinks it would be okay to pee on the seat and floor because he doesn't want to hold the seat up would be asked to clean his mess, and possibly kicked outside until he was housebroken.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Laura said:


> Some women like to be miserable stupid cows. It is their choice and they will always find something to be miserable about.
> 
> Ladies, if the toilet seat left up is an issue for you, pile a bunch of crap on the tank so the lid will stay up, but not the seat. Men will have to hold the seat up while they pee then set it down or let it drop back into place. Any male who thinks it would be okay to pee on the seat and floor because he doesn't want to hold the seat up would be asked to clean his mess, and possibly kicked outside until he was housebroken.


Sounds like a great idea. However if a grown man does not have the respect and courtesy to lower the seat and has to be ASKED to clean up his piddle mess then I doubt that the authority or influence to kick him outside exists. Sounds more like an inside job. Working on the relationship and the man's upbringing.


----------



## gundog10 (Dec 9, 2014)

I wasn't going to post any more on this subject but Laura's post (good post) got my attention. So, first this is not an issue in our home as my DW and I have separate bathrooms. Yes, I have Lava hand pump soap, Old Spice, tooth brush and comb in mine and my DW has god only knows what in hers. All I know is that it is expensive and she has alot of it. My comment " honey if you don't lift the toilet seat up when you are done I will dribble on the seat" was a joke. If not in jest, I would have alot more to worry about then just sleeping outside. We are not rude to each other in our family and while my grandsons normally use my bathroom it was occupied so they used my DWs. My mother got very rude to my grandson and while my rebuke to her was not hostile, she understood her tone of voice to my grandson was not appropriate nor is the toilet seat an issue. The grandsons either leave it up or put it down and is totally dependent on how their parents have taught them. Again, not an issue. Lastly, I apologize for some of the remarks I through out there as I was stung by the harshness of some of the comments sent my way.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Once a male is the only person cleaning the bathroom, (and they actually keep it clean) they usually start sitting down to pee


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

gundog10 said:


> I wasn't going to post any more on this subject but Laura's post (good post) got my attention. So, first this is not an issue in our home as my DW and I have separate bathrooms. Yes, I have Lava hand pump soap, Old Spice, tooth brush and comb in mine and my DW has god only knows what in hers. All I know is that it is expensive and she has alot of it. My comment " honey if you don't lift the toilet seat up when you are done I will dribble on the seat" was a joke. If not in jest, I would have alot more to worry about then just sleeping outside. We are not rude to each other in our family and while my grandsons normally use my bathroom it was occupied so they used my DWs. My mother got very rude to my grandson and while my rebuke to her was not hostile, she understood her tone of voice to my grandson was not appropriate nor is the toilet seat an issue. The grandsons either leave it up or put it down and is totally dependent on how their parents have taught them. Again, not an issue. Lastly, I apologize for some of the remarks I through out there as I was stung by the harshness of some of the comments sent my way.


When I read this it certainly has a very different tone and also explanations. It is clear that I am the one who "buzzed" you and was harsh. I sincerely apologize for any harshness but I was going by what you wrote previously and I do not tolerate discourtesy to any one as it makes me very, very cross. I do however stand by my comments about raised seats. Do you think there can be peace in our time?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

My late husband trained _me_ on toilet seat etiquette. He really preferred the lid down. So I learned to put it down, out of respect for him. Such a little thing to show my love and respect for his feelings.

It's nearly 9 years since he died. I still put it down. Out of love and respect for him.


----------



## gundog10 (Dec 9, 2014)

I believe peace is achieved when two give mutual respect and show an understanding for each individuals beliefs and opinions. It's a done deal here. I hope everyone has a great evening.


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

We've been married 42 years. I don't think this issue or discussion has ever come up, not once. I for one just don't get it!


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Is this really something to think about? Considering what goes into the toilet there's really only one place for the conveniently located and easy to operate lid.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We have 3 at our house one considered mine just inside the door thru the garage and is a very small room, so small Kare will not go in there because of clostphobia and I respect that and keep it clean and neat, Other one up stairs is shared and if I use it and the seat is down I raise it if it is up when Kare uses it she puts it down, we share the cleaning (cooking to) duty's like most every thing in the house. Third one is off our master bed room, again is shared by Kare and I. Same as the main one up stairs.

I just replaced the toilet in the main upstairs bath room, It has a self closing lid that came with it so is always closed until locked open. I just can't believe all the stuff that goes down with so little water used. I know some people who use the toilet several times to pee without flushing to save water. In that case I would be putting the lid down. Much prefer the low water usage of our two champions. The 3d mine is a early model low water model but uses more than 1.6 gallons of water. 

 Al


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

mnn2501 said:


> Once a male is the only person cleaning the bathroom, (and they actually keep it clean) they usually start sitting down to pee


I just had to click 'like' for this. ^^^^^^^
Cuz, pretty much whatever the intent, it's laughable.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Here is what all the seat down crabs need to buy and install.
*Self-closing toilet seat will save marriages, inventor says*

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...eat-save-marriages-inventor-article-1.2139809

Of course nagging hubby to install it can cause another problem.

 Al


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

alleyyooper said:


> Here is what all the seat down crabs need to buy and install.
> *Self-closing toilet seat will save marriages, inventor says*
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...eat-save-marriages-inventor-article-1.2139809
> ...


There's no need for "crabs", "seat piddlers", and "nagging" in a respectful relationship. Just sayin'.


----------



## hoddedloki (Nov 14, 2014)

Here's what is apparently a novel concept. Instead of raising Cain about the toilet seat being up or down, try addressing to root cause of the dissatisfaction, rather than a symptom. Betcha one way or another, it fixes the problem real quick. But hey, that whole communication thing is so out-dated and old fashioned, why do we even bother with it anymore...

Loki


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

When I look to be sure there's going to be a toilet there(and exactly where it is, in relation to where I am) to sit on, or aim at, I can see if the seat is up or down. Lot of us newfangled folks even have a light in the bathroom, with a switch right inside the door, so you can turn on the light and see the toilet.

Somehow, I don't really worry about toilet seats and lids much. I guess it's because I don't mind putting it whichever way I want it. Still, clearly a big deal to a lot of people. Heck, I've posted twice myself!!


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

sustainabilly said:


> We have a separate bathroom for standup peeing. Although, I've heard most everyone else calls it the porch.


I also use that particular restroom, but, my wife still gets mad. Probably because I kill her plants.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

gundog10 said:


> I believe peace is achieved when two give mutual respect and show an understanding for each individuals beliefs and opinions. It's a done deal here. I hope everyone has a great evening.


I (and most on these boards) will defend everyone's right to have individual beliefs and opinions but we don't have to agree with or respect those beliefs and opinions. That is what discussion is about. On the other hand I do think that respect and courtesy towards persons is what makes for civilized discussion. Courtesy costs nothing. 

So yes I believe peace can be achieved and with the apologies and no return to such base and vile insults (everyone deserves a second change and the benefit of the doubt) I look forward to discussions and even arguments with you.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

They have built a better mouse trap so the better toilet with the self raising and lowering seat is just another advance - also more hygienic. There are those that work on electricity or special hinges or even a foot pedal like your kitchen garbage can. 

These types of toilets would be great for those who can't, won't or don't lower the seat. It isn't just a he/she tug of war over consideration and respect. There are reasons concerning hygiene and safety. Fecal spray has already been discussed but keeping the seat down and even using child safety locks when you have young children in the home is imperative. Drownings and non-fatal submersions in toilets happen each year to young children.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

My husband has learned that the seat should be down because I don't like falling in in the dark. Of course I could turn the light on in the middle of the night but that is not something he likes so I am considerate of him in that way.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Brett and fay have been married for almost 47 years, will be on New Years eve. You would have thought the seat up down thing would be settled by now.

We have a night light in our bath room and even one in the hall way to the up stairs bath room. I my self even keep a AA battery powdered flash light on my head board incase I want to go up stairs to the kitchen. Happens every morning about 3:00 3:30 as I am no longer tired.

 Al


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't care for the idea that women who are upset about the toilet seat being left up are somehow naggy, whiny, miserable, nothing-better-to-do witches (with a b). People get irritated by different things. Big whoop.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

MDKatie said:


> I don't care for the idea that women who are upset about the toilet seat being left up are somehow naggy, whiny, miserable, nothing-better-to-do witches (with a b). People get irritated by different things. Big whoop.


I have the things that bug me, my husband has the things that bug him. I would find it more of a problem if my spouse was posting this inconsequential crap on the internet for all to see and making a big deal about private matters.


----------

